# age of a champion



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MGMF said:


> How old can a bitch go out and get her championship? Is there an age that is to old to start? To old to finish?


That would depend entirely on the bitch. Age has less to do with it than structure, movement, condition, etc.


----------

